# RubiksJTimer (updates on JNetCube)



## Pedro (May 28, 2008)

Hey everybody

Doug Li, from the yahoo speedcubing group, just made a good bunch of updates to JNetCube. It's now called RubiksJTimer. You can download the latest version here
In this page you can see all the releases, as the timer is evolving.

He made a lot of changes, both visual and code-related. It looks really cool now, the scramble viewer is pretty nice, and it has pyraminx and megaminx scramble viewers, with color choosing. It also records separate session averages in the same timer, meaning you can do some 3x3 solves, go to 4x4, do some solves, go back to 3x3 and your solves will still be there 

also, now if you click POP, it will show POP in your time, and will be considered the worst solve in the average (acts like a DNF). If you have more than one POP, your average is DNF.

when you click the "+2" button, it will add a + to the time, like 12.34+

here are some cool screenshots 
http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm172/D_Funny007/RJT_IsoView.jpg
http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm172/D_Funny007/RJT_MinxSchemeOptions.jpg

feedback and suggestions are aprecciated, and if you know how to program in Java and how to use SVN, your help is welcome, as there is more stuff to be done. You can contact him through the email which shows in the "About" box in the timer (click Help, then About)


----------



## fanwuq (May 29, 2008)

very cool! 
But my only issue is that you can delete times separately.


----------



## KConny (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, that was the main reason I switched to CCT. I got so ****ed if I enterd a faulty time and had to recount the avg manualy, it happend once in a 1000+ avg.


----------



## Harris Chan (May 29, 2008)

I like it, but yah sometimes I got 0.06 >.< (stupid keyboard). Some of the scrambles I was getting had like pairs and x-crosses ready, but as I cubed more it disappeared (that or I just got tired and can't see them).


----------



## FU (May 29, 2008)

Nice updates  It looks way cooler than before too


----------



## Leviticus (May 29, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> ...Some of the scrambles I was getting had like pairs and x-crosses ready, but as I cubed more it disappeared (that or I just got tired and can't see them).



That hapened to me, it just so happened that i was using 2x2 scrambles


----------



## badmephisto (May 29, 2008)

They should set up Trac if they haven't yet. A ticket system would be really useful for this kind of project that seems to be growing still. (and on which there is still work to be done and bugs to be reported).

Also the fact that you cant erase a time from your average is extremely annoying. Often times I do average of 12, and accidentally hit space twice or something on my 11th try and it records time of 0.05 or something and completely screws up my average


----------



## Pedro (May 29, 2008)

yeah, he's planning to add that and much more stuff 

Harris, I didn't notice that (yet), and I've been using it for some time...


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (May 30, 2008)

Yup. Doug here.

As for what Harris was noticing, I just wanted to say that the way RJT picks the scrambles is no different from how JNC did it. So whatever you are observing is not something I did to change it. I did change Pyraminx scrambles quite a bit. And I added Megaminx scrambles using my own code.

NxN you can import MES,mes, Rw', xyz and all that crazy notation.

Megaminx you can import various notations of Stefan, Hayes, WCA 08, WCA 07 (ABCDEFabcdef) and it will display them properly.

fanwuq: deleting individual times is a feature that I am working towards, it is already a lot easier to implement on the back-end with the new structure I'm using to hold the times. If any of you can design the UI for such a thing that would help.

I was thinking maybe to pop-up a JList that looks a bit like CCT's and then allow it in there, with context-clicks.


-Doug


----------



## death_kg (May 30, 2008)

Thank you!
That is much beautiful than before!
And now, the lastest upate is RubiksJTimer_r112.jar


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (May 30, 2008)

erm... decided to switch everything back from Float to Double precision just now. Download revision 115. I was having issues with adding time of 602.345. It rounded incorrectly for some large number past 9 minutes.... I also now have code to protect against users entering negative times as well.

The input box would allow '-' signs, lol. I am about to add ability to accept times entered in minutes format too.


-Doug


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (May 30, 2008)

on a side-note, I decided to still allow users to enter a time of 0

what do you guys think?


----------



## tim (May 30, 2008)

UMichSpeedCubist said:


> on a side-note, I decided to still allow users to enter a time of 0
> 
> what do you guys think?



I wouldn't check the times at all. Just make sure, it's a number and you're fine.

btw. the interface of the timer looks a bit overloaded. In my opinion you shouldn't have overtaken the old interface, since it was crappy .


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (May 30, 2008)

How about constructive criticism? What would be a change to the interface that would make you happy?


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (May 30, 2008)

Okay Pedro just noticed something weird. Times are now showing up in local format (from the internal localization algorithm). So like in the US it will be '.' and ',' in some other places.

This may or may not be a good thing, I'm not yet sure. It does make it annoying for copy-paste into UWR listing I guess.

For r115, I took out a lot of old code that used the class NumberFormat/DecimalFormat, where Hunt forced US locality in the constructor. I was able to remove a lot of code by switching over to "static String.format()" but this does not impose any locality restrictions.

Discuss.


-Doug


----------



## tim (May 31, 2008)

UMichSpeedCubist said:


> How about constructive criticism? What would be a change to the interface that would make you happy?



Hey, i'm not a designer . I've got no idea how to arrange the elements properly, but i know that it looks overloaded. Maybe you could start by removing the standard deviation.

Ok, here are some thoughts:
i find the numbers above the 12 solves needless.
Without the numbers above each solve, you could put the 12 times in a small list instead of wasting so much space.
And listing the individual solves for your best average is needless too.
Calling "Session statistics for 4x4x4" => "Session statistics" is enough, since the puzzle already shows up twice in the applicaiton.
The "Insert own time" button is kinda misplaced. It should belong to the timer itself.
"Full Session Reset" => "Session Reset"
I find the "Progress" useless too. Since the progression compared to your last solve doesn't say anything and is also easy to see from the times.
Same with "Previous Time". While using Jnetcube i never pay attention to any of these two values.
"Slowest Time" and "Fastest time" can also be deleted. But maybe they should be kept for the color-blinds.

btw. I haven't tried the timer yet, but i miss a dnf button, since all my dnfs aren't pops. They are wrong recognition of PLLs and blindly stopping the timer. And discarding a DNF feels kinda wrong.


----------



## Pedro (May 31, 2008)

Tim, just enter a POP, and it will behave as a DNF


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (May 31, 2008)

I changed it now for the Standalone mode, but the Server/Client mode is running off it's own stats engine - the old code, and it's something I will need a lot of time to revamp (like seriously re-writing 300 lines of code). But when I'm done you can import algs into S/C mode...

The change I just made touched over 100 lines too, so it was pretty hard-coded into it.

It will be in the next snapshot I do... not going to upload it yet. I'm on r117 now. This is a lot of work!


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (May 31, 2008)

Where can I place a cancelButton in this "pre-Server screen":

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm172/D_Funny007/RJT_pre-ServerScreen.jpg

It will serve dual purpose, both for canceling the connection listening and for going back to Standalone mode from there. The sizing with the banner is just so perfect as is. And I like a nice beefy button for connect.


----------



## Lofty (May 31, 2008)

In the "session statistics" box I agree with Tim "recent time" and "previous time" are not needed. Maybe you can replace them with fastest solve and slowest solve as those may not be visible anywhere else unless you scroll the the details and many people like to know the fastest solve of a session.
Something completely random but it just popped into my head. Maybe something for you to indicate if you had a skipped step so you can know if a solve is lucky or not if you want to look back at the times later.
And if you are only going to have one POP/DNF button should you make it DNF as if you pop you can always reassemble the cube and continue solving.


----------



## Pedro (May 31, 2008)

check out the newest version, r122, with DNF button instead of POP (it turns red if you already DNFed once, to warn you about DNFing again meaning DNF average), the file chooser "remembers" the last directory you saved in D) and it warns you about file overwriting


----------



## Arget (May 31, 2008)

It looks surperb. I think i'll wait a little longer since i've fallen in love with Jnet


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (May 31, 2008)

http://code.google.com/p/rubiks-jtimer/downloads/list

I just wanted to mention a few things... POP is now DNF and multiple DNFs are allowed, but f the DNF will invalidate the RA then the button text will be in red until enough time has passed.

It now remembers your last used directory and that follows you for every dialogBox. It knows not to double-append ".txt" and warns if there will be file overwrite.

Times entered into the InsertTime box, can be in mm:ss.xxxxxx format and it rounds appropriately. It will not accept "POP" or "pop" but will accept "DNF, "Dnf", "dnf", etc... The minutes thing is new.

To address the question of "recent time" and "previous time" being there... when the time is >=10 minutes and it's in minutes format the time above is only displayed as "mm:ss" rounded, while the full time is displayed below.

The next minor thing I have left to do is to make the ESC button close the OptionsBox and various child-windows.


-Doug


----------



## Lofty (May 31, 2008)

OK I have been using the timer and I really liked until now.
I accidentally clicked over to my web browser and so when I hit the space bar obviously the timer did not start. I messed up adn hit the space bar too many times when trying to get a new scramble and now I have a time in my average I cant get rid of...


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2008)

tim said:


> And listing the individual solves for your best average is needless too.



No, I like this! I use it for the Sunday Contest.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 1, 2008)

How about multi slice scrambling for 4x4.


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 1, 2008)

hdskull said:


> How about multi slice scrambling for 4x4.



It's a single function "scramble4x4_MS.generateScramble()" in a single file. that someone needs to write for me. It can already import and display algs with things like Rw'...

I have been unable to figure out the WCA policy on how to pick turns for it. It's actually quite complicated there are many scenarios to consider.

You *cannot* just substitute every l for Lw and r for Rw!

And while you're at it how about a Square-1 scrambler right?


-Doug


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 1, 2008)

I started with a list of over 120 items to do, now I have about 18 things left. A few of them are pretty major.

I'm now attempting to track remaining changes here:
http://code.google.com/p/rubiks-jtimer/

I'd like to place the list here so I don't keep getting the same questions over and over. You can tell me if I'm missing anything!

=================================================
Splash screen redo, the 2 JPGs, needs to include my name, and be in either bright green or bright purple. Hunt was supposed to do this but he’s busy I guess. If I do it (using photoshop) it might take up to 4 hours for both.

+Average of N, for N>2 and N<=13. Much of the back-end is implemented, non of the UI for it is. Estimate 2 additional hours left.

+Generate Rw’. Multi-slice for 4x4 and 5x5. Not much coding but I have no idea what the picking-policy is that WCA uses. It can already do CubeImages that have Rw’ and MES, mes, and xyz. Estimate 6 additional hours left.

+JList feature, either a popup box for it or embedded in the main window. It will offer ability to delete and modify times. The stats-engine is strong enough that it shouldn’t take much coding but is pretty serious feature since the only thing I know about the UI so far is to use a JList. So a lot of interface design work there… Estimated time left: 16 hours.

+Stop on Key-Down. Much of the functionality is provided in TimerArea.java that I created. It will require removing the JButton that used to trigger the events, and remapping the code a bit. It’s practically ready, just a ton of testing left to do after the change. Estimate 3 hours left.

ToolTips, interesting feature to do… hints popup under the cursor when you mouse-over items. Might be helpful, but pretty low on priorities. No idea how much time this will take, but it’s not something I’ve even started investigating.

ScrambleAlg font customization, either or both – color and font face. Not terribly difficult but might be too over-the-top necessary.

+Server/Client stats-engine revamp. This is coupled with the “mm:ss.xx” problems there. Also the AcceptTime button there, “+2” among other things. This will lower the lines of code, I believe. It will make S/C mode much more robust and maintainable. A lot of testing will have to be done afterwards. Estimated time remaining: 10 hours.

Multiple Connects in S/C mode? Haven’t started. Not sure if there’s much interest. No idea what to do for the UI there. Not going to guess how long it will take.

Disconnect Button in Server/Client. This was something Hayes was hinting he would take are of for me when the time came… but I might have to do it and I’d estimate perhaps 30 minutes once I figure out where to place it.

Button to go back to Standalone from Server/Client. The mechanisms are already in place so once I figure out where to place the button, then 15 minutes to do. But this needs to rely on the stuff for Disconnect since we don’t want to switch back leaving the other side hanging… the other side will thin they are being ignored.

Anti-Listening Button. In pre-Server screen when it displays “LISTENING” we need a button to “stop trying”. Estimate 20 minutes to do once I find a place for the button.

Allow Save/Prompt for saving on Disconnection. Kind of a lacking feature… since you have no control over your internet connection or if the other guy suddenly drops and you wanted to see those times/scrambles again. This *should* (not absolutely necessary but should) wait till after we have a Disconnect Button and associated event handling code.

Perhaps Widen Standalone by 80px? This will make it the same width as S/C and so that the ScramblePane lines up identically… perhaps we can then consider having megaminxImage lined up.

TimerThread sleep() for S/C mode… not sure why this wasn’t in there cuz it differes from Stanalone’s way of doing it. Also the “run()” is different and doesn’t encompass the countdown and the “pre-countdown” (Ready…321!) parts.

Add more to S/C’s MenuBar. Such as Import scrambles into Server mode! This is easy after we revamp the stats engine there.

Detachable ScrambleView. Fun thing to do to show off the dynamic auto-scaling capabilities of the ScramblePane JPanel.

Generate *Square-1* ScrambleAlgs. This is horrible, I am having no idea the WCA policy for it. Moderate priority.

Generate *Square-1* Images. This is not too bad, I have most of it planed out and code that detects impossible/wrong scrambles. Low on priorities of course.
=================================================


-Doug


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 1, 2008)

Any of you want to help with one or more of those items? Then contact me! My e-mail is listed in the AboutBox when you run the program.


----------



## tim (Jun 1, 2008)

UMichSpeedCubist said:


> Generate *Square-1* ScrambleAlgs. This is horrible, I am having no idea the WCA policy for it. Moderate priority.



Maybe you can use this one: sq-1 scrambler in ruby. I don't know if it's wca legal, since i also couldn't find any policies for the scrambler. But i didn't care, because the original scrambler doesn't produce random states, too.

I just had a look at the code and found the 2x2-5x5 scrambler way too long . Here's a nice generic cube scrambler. It's no problem at all to change the notation, since the input of the method expects an array of turns. So [[R, L], [F, B], [D, U]] for a 3x3.

/edit: Spending some time in refactoring the code by adding packages is a good thing


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 1, 2008)

in sunday contest, pop does not equal dnf... you are allowed to pop once and that time doesnt count in your avg, not even as the worst time...


----------



## tim (Jun 1, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> in sunday contest, pop does not equal dnf... you are allowed to pop once and that time doesnt count in your avg, not even as the worst time...



. So if i have a bad solve i just pop "by accident" and get an average of 11?


----------



## joey (Jun 1, 2008)

tim said:


> cpt.Justice said:
> 
> 
> > in sunday contest, pop does not equal dnf... you are allowed to pop once and that time doesnt count in your avg, not even as the worst time...
> ...



No, there is a 13th scramble for that.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 1, 2008)

but it shouldn't be like that...

we don't get an extra solve in competition, where the average is of 5, and a bad time affects you a lot more than a bad time on a 12 solves-average, relaxed at home...


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 1, 2008)

The sunday contest stuff will be partially re-supported after I integrate "average of 13" ability...

anyway I just made an update that fixes the Focus-return issue after hitting DNF or +2 button, as well as having ESC key cancel certain dialog boxes.

http://code.google.com/p/rubiks-jtimer/downloads/list

I am sort of taking a break for a few days from this unless there are minor issues like this to patch. Pedro pointed out the focus-issue for me. I'd like to be refreshed and energized for coding one of the major features that still wait. There are still 5 "major features" left on my list...


-Doug


----------



## Poobslag (Jun 1, 2008)

I always want to use the "generate scrambles" screen to save the last ten scrambles on my desktop as "scrambles.txt", but double-clicking the old "scrambles.txt" file doesn't overwrite it. it creates a new file.

Thanks for making it available on Google Code, i'll have to check out the source, I might want to customize it or something.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 1, 2008)

How does the server function work? I know its not new, but can anyone please explain how to use it?  Thanks alot


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 2, 2008)

Poobslag said:


> I always want to use the "generate scrambles" screen to save the last ten scrambles on my desktop as "scrambles.txt", but double-clicking the old "scrambles.txt" file doesn't overwrite it. it creates a new file.



I don't know what you are trying to say... Are you commenting on "how it was", or "how it is", or "how you want it to be" or what? Are you saying this is a bug? Are you saying that I fixed/changed something that shouldn't have been fixed/changed?

Before it had the issue of making some sort of "scrambles.txt.txt", and now that is rid of. I check the extension before appending.


-Doug


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 2, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> How does the server function work? I know its not new, but can anyone please explain how to use it?  Thanks alot



The default port number helps people to not have to decide (I picked one from the private region of numbers to use so it's safe). One person "hosts" and sets up in Server mode, making it "Listen" for a connection. You give the other guy your IP and Port number to use (which now is not much of an issue with the default I choose). You have to figure out a way to get your IP address. Google how to do that (there are many ways). And then the Client types that in and connects to the Server.

But also, the default IP in Client Mode is pointing to yourself. So to test it out you can run two instances of RJT and hit F3 to go into Server for one, F4 to go into Client for the other and connect to each other to test out the functionality. (It's how I test it actually.)

There is a chat box that's pretty nifty... and everything syncs up using minimal data transmission on the socket protocol.


-Doug


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 2, 2008)

Can more than two people join the same server?


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 2, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> Can more than two people join the same server?



Not currently...


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 2, 2008)

I figure I might as well post in here too 

Doug here is an implementation of the NxMxL scrambler algorithm I was talking about... http://www.thewonderidiot.net/timer/scramble.html

See comments in src code; it should help explain how to resolve multislice problem; as in why inner slices shouldn't even be considered moves in a scramble.

Also, this would be harder in Java than Javascript as in Javascript everything is just a 'var', but would it be possible to implement time recording such as here: http://www.thewonderidiot.net/timer/? As in, you can type in or alter your own times, and if you hit the 'times log / stats' button, add/delete times from the times log as you see fit?

Just a couple of suggestions. This does look pretty amazing... and quite customizable too, which is good  Nice work.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 2, 2008)

im not sure if this is possible to change for it, but it seems as though the button to pull down the file menu is very close to the spacebar and sometimes it pulls it down and screws up my time so i have to manually stop it with the mouse. any way to move the command for the timer that drops down the file menu?


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 3, 2008)

ROOT said:


> im not sure if this is possible to change for it, but it seems as though the button to pull down the file menu is very close to the spacebar and sometimes it pulls it down and screws up my time so i have to manually stop it with the mouse. any way to move the command for the timer that drops down the file menu?



You are talking about the Alt-button issue right? Well a few people have complained about this, but it's a pretty general issue that occurs with many timer programs, and I'm not sure how I'd fix it... I think it's possible for me to find a fix. But I can only have it low on the list of priorities, if I get to it, it won't be anytime soon.

Or if you want to help, you can research a solution for me...


-Doug


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 3, 2008)

UMichSpeedCubist said:


> You are talking about the Alt-button issue right? Well a few people have complained about this, but it's a pretty general issue that occurs with many timer programs, and I'm not sure how I'd fix it...



I had this problem with the timer I made too. I added a feature that allowed users to enter any key they wanted to have stop the timer... alt included.

This works well in javascript (well, depending on the browser, but most work great), at least... you can still have the alt key stop the timer on an onKeyDown event, even though it may also jump the focus up to the menu.

If you need something more specific, look at the code; sorry if its a bit hard to read... its still a work in progress. You should be able to get the gist of it, though.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 26, 2008)

Who have tried the server function with other people? What do you think? I use it quite often vs. Kristoffer, and I like it a lot better than other competition features (like the competitions on cubemania or the SC). I'd love it if more people could join the same server. Are you still working on the timer? When can I expect new updates?


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 27, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> Who have tried the server function with other people? What do you think? I use it quite often vs. Kristoffer, and I like it a lot better than other competition features (like the competitions on cubemania or the SC). I'd love it if more people could join the same server. Are you still working on the timer? When can I expect new updates?



I got kinda tired of working on it, and hit a couple really solid milestones for it so I'm fairly content about it. On the other hand it's finally at a point where the code is so clean, streamlined, and compacted that it's easy to add a ton of really nice substantial features to it - which is actually something quite fun to do for a skilled programmer.

The idea was that I take a break and see if other people are willing to take it up and it seem like I've gotten very little back to keep me motivated. I thought that the very least Hunt might want to work on it again.

It doesn't look like I added much - perhaps re-skinning it to look better, fixing a bunch of minor bugs, and adding Pyraminx and Megaminx functionality - but I added a lot of "inactive code", functions that can be used in the future to making adding more stuff easier.

I guess if someone is willing to donate money to me, I can put in more time. Although under it's license I don't know if that's okay either.


-Doug

ps. the newest snapshot I took was r124 found here:
http://code.google.com/p/rubiks-jtimer/downloads/list


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2008)

Doug, I just wanted to say I tried the new version today for the first time, and it was WONDERFUL! I've always been frustrated with the handling of BLD, since it didn't track DNFs properly. Now it all works correctly and great, and basically functions the way I always wanted it to. I can keep track of my percentage, and if I get going on an actual valid 12-solve average, it will calculate it correctly. And having the display right on the main page of the scramble is nice too.

You may not have added much, but you definitely added all the things I needed most. Thank you - this is much appreciated.


----------



## Statical (Jun 27, 2008)

are jnet scrambles really easy? if so what scrambles shld i use?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 27, 2008)

JNet can have easy scrambles and difficult scrambles. They are all randomly generated. You should use all of them (especially the difficult ones) to get an accurate idea of your skill level.


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 27, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Doug, I just wanted to say I tried the new version today for the first time, and it was WONDERFUL! I've always been frustrated with the handling of BLD, since it didn't track DNFs properly. Now it all works correctly and great, and basically functions the way I always wanted it to. I can keep track of my percentage, and if I get going on an actual valid 12-solve average, it will calculate it correctly. And having the display right on the main page of the scramble is nice too.
> 
> You may not have added much, but you definitely added all the things I needed most. Thank you - this is much appreciated.



Initially I just wanted to perfect my Java coding skills and take it to the next level - which I have accomplished. For JNC, I was basically trying to get it to the point where a ton of new and interesting features *could* be added with minimal effort. No offense, but before it was pretty gross, sloppy, and unprofessionally coded. That is to say, that it would be obvious to any coder that the old JNC wasn't coded with the mindset of future expansion as well as additional coders chipping in (coders with slightly different goals and tastes). I believe what I accomplished entirely rectifies these problems. RJT is a viable program to add features to one's heart's content (well a programmer that is).

If only I had the time, energy, enthusiasm or at least support/encouragement to continue to the next step... Well if nothing else happens and I find good balance in my life, then expect major changes in say... 6 months from now.

1. Average of N for 2<N<=13 is a big one that everybody wants.
2. Key-Down stopping is a silly problem that I was close to closing, but kept getting bogged down with actual bugs.
3. Multi-slice scrambles for 4x4 and 5x5. Very tricky and I never got answers to my questions on it.


-Doug


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 27, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> JNet can have easy scrambles and difficult scrambles. They are all randomly generated. You should use all of them (especially the difficult ones) to get an accurate idea of your skill level.



I was never able to fully verify that Hunt's cube scrambles where WCA-legal. I left that part of the code as it was in old JNC. I really wish I had a good grasp of scramble picking procedures, counting block breaks, and what biases or statistical distributions to use.

RJT's Pyraminx and Megaminx scrambles are PERFECT. The Cube ones are probably perfect too, I just never could make sense of that code. For me, it would have been easier to swallow if there was a general function for all sizes. Having a specialized one for each of the 4 sizes somehow made it less convincing for me.


-Doug


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2008)

UMichSpeedCubist said:


> 2. Key-Down stopping is a silly problem that I was close to closing, but kept getting bogged down with actual bugs.
> 3. Multi-slice scrambles for 4x4 and 5x5. Very tricky and I never got answers to my questions on it.



I must admit that those 2 things would probably be at the top of my list for additional changes. And I wish I could help you with #3, but I don't know the rules for it either.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 27, 2008)

Doug, if you want, I can probably do #'s 2 and 3. I'll take a look later today and PM you, perhaps 

Again, WCA regs for scrambles really are not specific. There really is no such thing as "WCA-legal", as there is no explicitly provided definition for scrambling. And again, even Jaap's current NxN cube scramble code I wouldn't consider ideal... although, nor would I consider inner slice moves legal scrambling moves. There are several definitions you could go by, as I said on the WCA forum. If you would like though, I can ensure it is on par with Jaap's code.


----------



## Escher (Sep 10, 2008)

It would be really nice if there was a way to record splits in rubiksjtimer, for when doing 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5 etc. at once. Perhaps a 'marathon' puzzle mode where spacebar sets a split and another key stops the timer, or you pre-determine the number of splits, and the keypress after the last split stops the timer. It would save buying a webcam and going through the footage...


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 10, 2008)

Escher said:


> It would be really nice if there was a way to record splits in rubiksjtimer, for when doing 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5 etc. at once. Perhaps a 'marathon' puzzle mode where spacebar sets a split and another key stops the timer, or you pre-determine the number of splits, and the keypress after the last split stops the timer. It would save buying a webcam and going through the footage...



CCT can do that...


----------



## edavies (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been writing a java cube timer for MIDP (phones  and can't work out/bother to work out a decent average calculation algorithm. It's not trivial as you have to cope with DNF, +2, 3 from 5, etc. If someone learned fancied linking me some source I can 'borrow' then it would make someone PMing me feature requests happy.


----------



## tim (Nov 7, 2008)

edavies said:


> I've been writing a java cube timer for MIDP (phones  and can't work out/bother to work out a decent average calculation algorithm. It's not trivial as you have to cope with DNF, +2, 3 from 5, etc. If someone learned fancied linking me some source I can 'borrow' then it would make someone PMing me feature requests happy.



Actually it is trivial. Especially with Java. There are several helpful methods (e.g. min(), max()). If you do have a cubemania account, you can just copy and past some of the javascript timer code.
Anyway, you really should try to figure it out yourself. And i wonder how you were able to write the timer in the first place.


----------

